# Nuova Simonelli Musica Raffle



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Having gotten the OK from Glenn I would like to make sure the Musica went to a good home and as such thought a Raffle may be the best way to achieve that.

50 tickets at £20 would achieve the aim of getting the forum some funds as well as getting me a fair amount for the machine and one of you wonderful people getting a fantastic HX machine for an absolute steal.

It has had a recent descale is run on Ashbeck exclusively and is subject to regular cleaning.

Extras included are as follows.

IMS competition shower screen, IMS 18/22g basket, VST 18g Basket. a bottomless Portafilter.

Usual rules apply 10 post minimum to enter...

One ticket per member, draw to be made once all payments received

Payment details will be sent after all tickets are taken , payment will need to be made via bank transfer

Item can be shipped to Uk only

Copy and past names below for entry....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please add names to the list below, as they appear on the forum....

1. mrboots2u


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Please add names to the list below, as they appear on the forum....

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Please add names to the list below, as they appear on the forum....

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Please add names to the list below, as they appear on the forum....

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Please add names to the list below, as they appear on the forum....

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Please add names to the list below, as they appear on the forum....

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Please add names to the list below, as they appear on the forum....

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

Good luck everyone =D


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Struggling with cut and paste, as only on phone whilst aboard. Could I ask coffeejohnny to add me please


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Added yes row as requested

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

John what's the new machine going to be, have you decided yet?


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy (I'm in ireland if its ok have a delivery address for Northern Ireland if thats ok)


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

taxiboy said:


> 11.Taxiboy (I'm in ireland if its ok have a delivery address for Northern Ireland if thats ok)


That's in the UK so yes it should be fine. I've done a speculative check on shipping costs so al good as far as I can tell.


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12 Coldplayer


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog


----------



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR

17. Jonathan007


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR

17. Jonathan007

18. jcheung


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR

17. Jonathan007

18. jcheung

19. Lighty


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR

17. Jonathan007

18. jcheung

19. Lighty

20. NeilR


----------



## duracell071 (Jan 12, 2014)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR

17. Jonathan007

18. jcheung

19. Lighty

20. NeilR

21. duracell071


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR

17. Jonathan007

18. jcheung

19. Lighty

20. NeilR

21. duracell071

22. Thecatlinux


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Approaching half way, good stuff. Good luck guys


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR

17. Jonathan007

18. jcheung

19. Lighty

20. NeilR

21. duracell071

22. Thecatlinux

23. Big O


----------



## noelweston (Oct 7, 2012)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR

17. Jonathan007

18. jcheung

19. Lighty

20. NeilR

21. duracell071

22. Thecatlinux

23. Big O

24. noelweston


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR

17. Jonathan007

18. jcheung

19. Lighty

20. NeilR

21. duracell071

22. Thecatlinux

23. Big O

24. noelweston

25. plevis


----------



## duracell071 (Jan 12, 2014)

no one else interested?


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks interesting.

In my phone so unable to copy paste atm.

Can some kind sole do it for me thanks.

I always like the idea of helping forums .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR

17. Jonathan007

18. jcheung

19. Lighty

20. NeilR

21. duracell071

22. Thecatlinux

23. Big O

24. noelweston

25. plevis

26. Titch


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you . But looks like we still need more people


----------



## SamW (Jan 20, 2014)

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR

17. Jonathan007

18. jcheung

19. Lighty

20. NeilR

21. duracell071

22. Thecatlinux

23. Big O

24. noelweston

25. plevis

26. Titch

27. SamW


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

How I missed this, I don't know.

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR

17. Jonathan007

18. jcheung

19. Lighty

20. NeilR

21. duracell071

22. Thecatlinux

23. Big O

24. noelweston

25. plevis

26. Titch

27. SamW

28. Flibster


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm on the fence! Will see how long it takes us to get a bit closer and will consider chipping in!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Just checking in. Hope to interest a few more members with this bump


----------



## SamW (Jan 20, 2014)

Can't believe there's not more interest in this!! Cracking machine up for raffle!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Go on then...better than my Silvia and it's got to be worth a punt for £20...

1. mrboots2u

2.Soll

3. michaelg

4. Obnic

5. MWJB

6. CharlieJ

7. Iwwstriker

8. Yes Row

9. Dfk

10. cracked_bean

11.Taxiboy

12. Coldplayer

13. Jason1wood

14. DavidBondy

15. Working Dog

16. LeeR

17. Jonathan007

18. jcheung

19. Lighty

20. NeilR

21. duracell071

22. Thecatlinux

23. Big O

24. noelweston

25. plevis

26. Titch

27. SamW

28. Flibster

29. Milanski


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

It's been such a long time that I'd forgotten about this!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Back online just popping on to the thread and not surprising that it was overtaken by another but heyho no rush and good luck to whichever raffle you take part in.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Actually on reflection (and a friendly nudge) I think that it is unlikely to garner much more interest and when I think about it I can fully understand why. Really sorry for the disappointment but going to pull the raffle.


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

No worries from me.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SamW (Jan 20, 2014)

Shame but can understand why! Hope you get a buyer for your machine! SW


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you for making the effort, it is appreciated, I assure you. A gorgeous machine, but I guess it was the timing that was wrong. I hope you get a good price for it.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

No rush and there's part of me that is happy as I wanted this machine for such a long time I should learn to appreciate what I have instead of always looking at the next step. Musica Mythos is a good combo and it will remain with me for a while now. I just wanted a db machine and I will end up with one just need to learn to be content


----------

